# Lenthall's 26-03-07



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Kriss (Crayman) and I will be hitting the gates at Lenthall's tomorrow at around 6am if any in the Fraser Coast area are interested, just turn up.  We will be heading up the north arm.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

bugger
your timing is impeccable Mick.i was just in hervey bay visiting old man.There are big schools of whiting and gar down near the jetty at present.Is it possible to walk the bank up there,may be up later next week


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Dave, Are you talking about walking the bank at lenthall's?

If so, yes you can. Best option is the back way in from the Wongi Waterhole side. Water level is down about 2 metres with lods of good grassy bank to walk.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry mate ,yep i meant the dam
depending whether my ute is fixed or not will look at bringing the yak up when i do.depends on Dads health too whether i can sneak away for a quick fish.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

g-day mick
all being well, I'll see you up the north arm in the morn.
are your photos of said arm?
was planning to fish monduran, however the recent lenthall posts, 
plus you guys being there has persuaded me to head down your way for the day 8) 
reckon I'll not make the 6 o'clock gate, so I'll just paddle northish & listen for the woohooozzz & buggarrrz, 
plus keep a sharp eye out for the bent rods :wink:

cheers;
doug


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

If I leave home at 3am I'll get to the gates around 6:30 fish till 12 and then leave and be home by 3:30. I don't think I would be able to stay awake on the way home however. Best of luck boys


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi wayne, Doug & Yak,

Looking forward to meeting you.  
Have sent a map of where we will be. Just follow the black line and listen for the hoots.

There is a strong SE wind forcast for tomorrow and the arm we have chosen will offer the best protection and is our favourite of all the dame anyway. Those shots were taken up that arm.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mick
the wind and showers have just hit bribie 25-30knots.will catch up later in the week hopefully.good luck for tomorrow.heres hoping the water temp doesnt drop too much


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

8) sounds good to me Mick & thanks for the map ( I would have been looking for you in the wrong spot) looks like you guys will be up the Harwood Creek arm/finger
sunmap tells me that's a southern arm (depends on your up-stream or down-stream perspective) 
I'll try around #5 (northwest of the islands)on this map first off, then head up the Harwood Creek finger if nil results
are you normally on VHF at all ? Just in case #5 is hot & your not.
the bundy region book (from which I took this map) reckons #5 is "the bara" hot spot
I've not fished the dam before, therefore can only be guided by the likes of yourself and any publications that I can get my hands on.

cheers & hope to see you for a "ben franklin"


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Doug,

Thanks for the map mate, that is a beauty!  i only just learnt to draw on the putor today so I am not very puto litterate. Actually a IT idiot would be a lot closer.

Mate, I normally don't worry about chasing the barra. So I know precious little about catching them here. I don't lke them much to eat and I think, pound for pound, they are overrated as a sport fish . Still good fun though. i don't have much knowledge re the barra here and only been bothering the bass for about a year.

There is however some very good looking water where you are talking about with some deep gutters and steep to banks with plenty of structure.

The weather here is deteriorating rapidly with strong SE wind and rain and if it continues tomorrow, the wind will be tunnelling right up that arm. it will be very difficult to find a sheltered spot to fish there and a bloody slog coming back into it.

Harwood crrek offers some good water also with some sheltered spots for some bass bashing and a good deep gutter well up, that should be out of the worst of it. bring a change of clothes and a raincoat.

If it is too pox at Lenthall's, plan B might be called for. Secret spot X that is much more sheltered, and is reputed to hold some animal bass & barra and not too far away.  (15 mins)   I would post it here only I have heard a lot of Brisso, lurker, stink boater types regularly check us out for the good oil. :twisted:


----------

